# Crab Meat?



## rvd (Jun 6, 2005)

has anybody tried feeding their p's crab or that imitation crab meat? bad idea ?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Crab meat itself would be fine, immitation crab meat would not be because it is processed meats that have been colored and flavored to resemble crab meat, and isnt exactly healthy as a result.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i agree with twitch, use real crab meat...i wont even eat that imitation crap


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

cool fellas theres a sale on snow crab legs this week and i am almost out of srimp think crab is just as good as srimp?


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

yeah go head give it a shot


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

cueball said:


> cool fellas theres a sale on snow crab legs this week and i am almost out of srimp think crab is just as good as srimp?
> [snapback]1065434[/snapback]​


Probably similar, but the shell in shrimp contains alot of things including color enhancers which you won't get with crab leg, but I'm sure it's still good.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Crab meat...man...more and more...our p's are eating better food then their owners.







But in agreemnet with the twitch...stay away from anything imatation...Stick to the real thing.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Crab meat...man...more and more...our p's are eating better food then their owners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point, but I don't even like seafood that much anyway.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i thought crabs were all gooey inside


----------



## Tbrady (Jun 12, 2005)

what about canned crabmeat...thought maybe that would be pretty good for youngers P's


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tbrady said:


> what about canned crabmeat...thought maybe that would be pretty good for youngers P's
> [snapback]1069174[/snapback]​


Probably not since canned foods are usually kept in oil or salt, either of which isn't good to be feeding your piranhas. Just stick to what works would be my advice here rather than trying to reinvent the wheel with foods that may not necessarily be safe or any more nutritious than the foods you know will work.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Kinda funny when piranha's eat better then an entire people overseas lol!


----------



## Tbrady (Jun 12, 2005)

Probably not since canned foods are usually kept in oil or salt, either of which isn't good to be feeding your piranhas. Just stick to what works would be my advice here rather than trying to reinvent the wheel with foods that may not necessarily be safe or any more nutritious than the foods you know will work.
[snapback]1069181[/snapback]​[/quote]

yeh ur right i was just curious


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

PuffPiff said:


> i thought crabs were all gooey inside
> [snapback]1068052[/snapback]​


Gawd no... You've never had crab legs before? You're missing out, dude.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

i would go with the reasl stuff immitation has preservatives in it :laugh:


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

dont feed anything with preservitives its not good for your fish so feed them real crab meat.


----------

